# Which do you prefer: completely glass or not completely glass buildings?



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

trump international chicago (completely glass)








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trump_International_Hotel_and_Tower_(Chicago)


aon center (not completely glass) 








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aon_Center_(Chicago)


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Limestone, brick, granite, terra cotta, steel and concrete facades are the best because of the level of detail architects can put into the building. However, you get more natural light in buildings with glass facades. I would prefer to work in a skyscraper with a glass facade but live in a skyscraper with a different one.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like all building styles equally. What matters is the quality of the materials.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Heavily prefer 'not completely glass'.


----------

